# Rechner offen wie ein Scheunentor richtig gefährlich

## lonF

Hallo das folgende ist das Ergebnis eines Portscans meines Rechners:

Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-07-04 21:25 UTC

Interesting ports on isengard (149.205.110.130):

(The 1581 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

Port       State       Service

1/tcp      open        tcpmux

11/tcp     open        systat

15/tcp     open        netstat

21/tcp     open        ftp

22/tcp     open        ssh

25/tcp     open        smtp

53/tcp     open        domain

79/tcp     open        finger

80/tcp     open        http

111/tcp    open        sunrpc

119/tcp    open        nntp

139/tcp    open        netbios-ssn

143/tcp    open        imap2

540/tcp    open        uucp

635/tcp    open        unknown

1080/tcp   open        socks

1524/tcp   open        ingreslock

2000/tcp   open        callbook

3306/tcp   open        mysql

6000/tcp   open        X11

6667/tcp   open        irc

12345/tcp  open        NetBus

12346/tcp  open        NetBus

27665/tcp  open        Trinoo_Master

31337/tcp  open        Elite

32771/tcp  open        sometimes-rpc5

32772/tcp  open        sometimes-rpc7

32773/tcp  open        sometimes-rpc9

32774/tcp  open        sometimes-rpc11

54320/tcp  open        bo2k

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 2.582 seconds

besonders verwirren tuen mich der offenen Ports für die Pferdchen,

da der Rechner kein Inet hat und nur zum mergen am Inet angeschlossen wird.

Würd gern mal eure Meinung dazu lesen.

MfG lonF

----------

## jay

Huh...? Bei mir siehts so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> nmap 192.168.1.10
> 
> Starting nmap 3.20 ( www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-07-04 21:57 CEST
> 
> Interesting ports on 192.168.1.10:
> ...

 

Nach der Installation war zusätzlich noch 

111/tcp open sunrpc

6000/tcp open X11 

offen, aber dies habe ich gleich abgestellt. Insbesondere verstehe ich nicht warum X11 nicht per default mit --nolisten tcp gestartet wird?

----------

## lonF

Jay:

wo kann ich das einstellen mit dem X11?? Mal ganz net frag.

Ich mein ich hab Iptables drauf da kann ich eh alles wegdropen, aber trotzdem Frag ich mich wo die ganzen offenen Ports für die Pferdchen herkommen.

MfG lonF

----------

## jay

Ich kann dir den Gentoo Security Guide nur wärmstens empfehlen. Leider gibt es noch keine Deutsche Fassung.

Um X abzusichern: 

In /usr/X11R6/bin/startx musst Du die Zeile so einstellen:

defaultserverargs="-nolisten tcp"

Startest DU X via gdm, dann in /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf die Zeile

[server-Standard]

command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -nolisten tcp

einstellen.

----------

## lonF

Da hab ich wieder was zu tun,

studier studier, mal schauen.

MfG lonF

----------

## jay

Wegen den Trojanern: Schon mal chkrootkit ausgeführt?

----------

## lonF

das muss ich glaube ich erst mergen.

lonF

----------

## ts77

in meinem default-install hier siehts so aus:

The 1619 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

Port       State       Service

25/tcp     open        smtp

80/tcp     open        http

3306/tcp   open        mysql

6000/tcp   open        X11

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 1.737 seconds

----

----------

## lonF

So bloed wie ich kann man sich garnicht anstellen,

kurz bevor ich den Portscan gemacht habe, habe ich Portsentry gestartet,

und der hängt sich an diese Ports deshalb sind Sie bei nem Portscan auch offen.

Oh eh ist das peinlich.

Sorry

MfG lonF

----------

